# Pros/cons of allroad vs. Touareg



## Andrman (Apr 6, 2001)

My dad is in the market for a new car (or used if I can talk him into it). He likes the Touareg, I'm not so hot on SUV's so I'd like him to look at the allroad. 
I don't know much about the Touareg as far as engine options, gas mileage, price etc. I'll have to look into that, or if someone is in the know please share! 
I know about the Audi and love both motors. Things I'd like to think about are price, standard features, and applicability. We would use this car for hauling cargo and towing a small speedboat to and from a boat launch (very short trip). Almost all the driving would be on the highway, which I am assuming the AR is more comfortable for but please fill me in. I know the Touareg has that air suspension too so it may be alright.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

the t-reg and allroad are pretty similar as far as suspension. the allroad isnt made to haul alot of weight so look into how much your boat weighs.. other than that... the allroad will give you better miliage on the highway and around town, will be much faster .. and can be had with a 6-speed (2.7t only) if desired


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Pros/cons of allroad vs. Touareg (Andrman)*

With my experince and combine the opinions posted on Allroad and Touareg forums that I had read so far in these past two years, I would say the Treg is a better choice in your scenario; the V6 Treg with six speeds gears gets as good as Allroad in mileage or better than the five speeds in the Allroad. I am also in favor the Allroad. The SUV is a thing of the past for me. The reason I bought the Treg is to get the V10 tdi. It turned out the the Treg is more lovable than the Allroad 4.2 I got. The suspiension is more reliable and better set up than the Allroad. Still the Treg is too much a car for me; I don't tow, I don't go off the road, plus, I got to pay the schedule maintenance, I pay nothing for the Audi.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

posted EPA miliage for the t-reg V6 is 16/21 and 16/22 for the tip allroad 2.7t... allroad performance is far superior. the only reason you'd want to look into a t-reg is to tow your boat


----------



## Red Sled (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Pros/cons of allroad vs. Touareg (Andrman)*

Unless your speedboat weighs over 6000lbs. don't get the Toureg! Allroad's suspention will compensate for the weight. The 2.7T is a HOT engine, and I have 315hp with just a chip and blowoff valves


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pros/cons of allroad vs. Touareg (Red Sled)*

BOVs on a 2.7T?








edit: and... get a t-reg if your boat wieghs any more than 3,000lbs... AR towing capacity is 3300lbs w/ the OEM hitch


_Modified by allroad_audisport at 12:22 PM 6/9/2005_


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I looked at both. My wife and I r 6'3" and our kids are huge for a 4 yr old. We could not get the kids in back because the infant/booster seat combo placed them too close to the front seats. It reminded me of my '98 A4Q. I got a '02 AR w/ 6SP M and ABSOLUTELY love it. I have a new loaner AR (190 mi '05) while the DLR finishes prepping mine. Don't get a 2.7T w/ a tip. I like driving it in sport mode which keeps the turbos happy. It also turns it into a guuuzzzlller. Check out the awesome buys on the inet for Demo '04 6SP M for under $40K. The 50+50=100K warr spanks the Toureg's. There's only one guy at Capistrano VW who they have work on the Treg and Phatn. He's also the guy who gets the ones the other surrounding DLR's can't fix. The VW mechanics really have their hands full w/ all the new technology. The Audi guys have a significant jump on them when it comes to fixing the complicated stuff.


----------

